# Kaplan Study Material



## PE FTW (Dec 17, 2009)

Im gearing up to study for my FE if i didnt pass and really need to get some good study material.

The FERM is ok but i find it a bit reachy being out of school 10+ years doing nothing but civil design.

Has anybody used the Kaplan method as there only means of studying and if so could you please give me the low down. Ive search and found mixed reviews mainly for the PE. So any help would be greatly appreciated.

Im shooting for the April exam so i need to to studying quickly!

~Thx!


----------



## K Doan (Dec 18, 2009)

PE FTW said:


> Im gearing up to study for my FE if i didnt pass and really need to get some good study material.
> The FERM is ok but i find it a bit reachy being out of school 10+ years doing nothing but civil design.
> 
> Has anybody used the Kaplan method as there only means of studying and if so could you please give me the low down. Ive search and found mixed reviews mainly for the PE. So any help would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


Kaplan is suck, do not use it as your main source, I would say use it as your supplement, but i'm warning you, their practice problems were horrible, however, I wouldn't recommend that awlful kaplan because it didn't gain any help on my study, others may be different.


----------



## A.O. (Dec 21, 2009)

K Doan said:


> PE FTW said:
> 
> 
> > Im gearing up to study for my FE if i didnt pass and really need to get some good study material.
> ...


I used Kaplan as my only study reference. It is good for a review, but not if you are relying on it to learn new things. I thought the practice problems were a good preparation for the exam questions. However if I can say it worked for me or not, I still have to wait to find out. If you have been out of school for 10+ years, I would think a more in-depth review would be better.

Good Luck!


----------



## PE FTW (Dec 22, 2009)

Any suggestions on a more in depth review?


----------



## Celineh (Dec 22, 2009)

PE FTW said:


> Any suggestions on a more in depth review?


I have been out of school since the nineties, I know an eternity already, foreign degree and all, and started a crash study regimen early August for October session.

I can say it now, after I got the results, that Lindeburg`s FE review manual is the best studying material. I had Baron`s as well and used both of them in parallel. It really helped especially for the General section.

Good luck for April.


----------

